
James Gosling on how Richard Stallman stole his Emacs source code - ZeljkoS
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/dhrcxw/james_gosling_on_how_richard_stallman_stole_his/
======
kragen
Fake news. cf.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21251896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21251896)

~~~
naikrovek
Well, Gosling's version of the story is backed up by the court cases he
mentions and the business people he worked with.

Stallman's version of the story is backed up by... Stallman.

~~~
kragen
I haven't seen the court case; can you post a link?

I don't know the business people he worked with; do you know them?

I do know Fen Labalme, and other people back up Stallman's version of the
"story" — including, notably, Dan Weinreb, who Stallman hates with a passion,
and Guy Steele. The published record also backs up "Stallman's story". There
isn't a plausible possibility that Emacs is by Gosling rather than Stallman.

~~~
kragen
To elaborate, it's very unlikely that the Unipress guys would in fact back up
Gosling's version, because it's false, and they're basically honest people.
I've searched for evidence of the Unipress lawsuits against DEC and IBM; there
is no evidence that they ever existed. I'm very interested in seeing this
evidence if it does exist.

If you haven't seen such evidence and you don't know these people, then why
would you post such baseless accusations?

~~~
msla
So Gosling's story is about as real as the Familia Toledo?

